# SEPEX motor controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pbiebach said:


> I would like to go with a SEPEX motor for my utility vehicle conversion, one reason for this choice is the ability to have anti-rollaway when on a slope (max regen rather then free wheeling down hill).
> Am I correct that standard series DC cant do this?
> I have looked through the Alltrax controller manual and find no mention of this option, however curtis, sevcon and Navitas all offer this feature.


Hi pbie,

Been a while, but I am pretty sure Sevcon and Curtis have the feature. Not sure about the others. And you're correct; it is not an option for series motors.

major


----------

